# 2 hours oost op



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm so relieved. Bless you all for the great advice. Got the smallest breathing tube. Bank no nausea. I can whisper!


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

Glad to see you feel well enough to check in. Now get plenty of rest and heal quickly!!! Thoughts and prayers are with you!!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

You can whisper, but can you leap small buildings with that repaired hernia? 

So glad to see you're well enough to give us a shout! Take it easy, Julia!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Two hours post-op and you're already posting updates? AMAZING!!! I tried texting ONE friend about four hours post-op, and it nearly wore me out.

YOU ROCK!!! Glad to know you're doing well!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

So the cancernia operation was a success? Awesome!!


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

JULIA!!! So glad it is all behind you!!!! I am thrilled for you! You take care - get plenty of rest! You and your family will continue to be in my prayers...you are going to do fantastic!!!! Sending hugs and prayers!!!!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Glad it is behind you, rest up, and heal well!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Julia65 said:


> I'm so relieved. Bless you all for the great advice. Got the smallest breathing tube. Bank no nausea. I can whisper!


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw; even your post is a "whisper!" Bless your heart. So glad to hear you made it through!

Now you be sure to take it easy; rest and pamper yourself to the max!


----------

